# Needing Trackless MT5T parts 1996



## mt5t (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys, and gals, 

I have purchased two trackless vehicles, and they have been seriously vandalised before I could even insure them by the losing bidder. I need control cables, attatchments, and two complete kits of glass for the cabs. Any spare doors would be good, mine are rusted out, bad. Please call Steve in Montreal with used parts for sale at 514-863-9050. Any help is appreciated, manuals, used parts, writeoff machines, etc. Thank you all!:salute:


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

You might try these folks... http://snoquip.com/SnoQuip.html

A good friend of mine has purchased 3 or 4 Trackless units from them and he swears they are fantastic to work with. Excellent service and follow up.

Good luck!


----------

